# Nach Regen auf Zander



## thefish (25. Juni 2005)

Hallo!
Welche Meinung oder Erfahrung habt ihr?

Macht es Sinn heute abend nach so einem Regen auf Zander zu gehen. Auch über nacht mit einem KöFi an der Maas?

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Grüße #h


----------



## Rotauge (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

Es macht immer Sinn auf Zander zu gehen 

Also ran an den Fisch.  |wavey:


----------



## thefish (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

Na gut!

Dann werde ich heute nacht mal mein Glück auf Zander probieren. Lecker an der Maas sitzen und gucken was geht.

War gestern nacht schon so bis 3, hatte aber leider nur 3 Bisse, sonst nichts.


----------



## Adrian* (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

Nach dem regen ist immer top denk ich, hier ist grad richtig regen und gewitter, ich glaube ich gehe heute abend was mit der Spinnrute auf Barsch und Zander...


----------



## DerStipper (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

@Adrian
bei uns regnet es nich aber ich glaub der regen kam von uns zu euch rüber hat nämlich eben geregnet


----------



## Adrian* (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

dat schüttet wie sau hier...donnert auch heftig...


----------



## DerStipper (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

ne Gewitter hatten wir nich nur Regen. Versuch es doch lieber nahc dem Gewitter auf Aal müsste gut funzen.


----------



## Adrian* (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

hätte jetzt keine ahnung wo ich noch tauwürmer oder köderfische her kriegen soll....hat grad aufgehört zu regnen  geht aber bestimmt gleich wieder los..


----------



## thefish (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

Ich werde heute abend mal die 2 stickenden Köfis reinhalten.

So ab 10 Uhr denke ich lohnt es sich erst. Auf jeden Fall werde ich Fußball schauen und dann los.
Habe bei wetteronline.de gesehen, dass sich das Wetter bis morgen wieder bessern soll.

Vielleicht jemand Lust heute abend mitzukommen?

Maas / Roermond so ab 22.00 Uhr?


----------



## Adrian* (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

@thefish

wenn ich du wäre würd ich heute nach auf jedenfall mal en dunklen gummifisch oder twister an der oberfläche lang drehen...


----------



## thefish (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

Habe leider nicht so viel Ahnung vom Raubfisch angeln.

Aber ich habe auch nur gelbe Gummifische. Ich werde die mal benutzen.

Grüße #h


----------



## Adrian* (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

genau, einfach probieren!!


----------



## the doctor (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

Es lohnt sich immer einen Köfi ins Wasser zu halten...aber keinen stinkenden|supergri 
Ich denke mal auf Aal könnte sich heute Abend auch was tun...
Versuchs einfach mal....viel Glück#6


----------



## thefish (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

Zum Glück habe ich noch ein Paket dicke Würmer im Kühlschrank! (wenn das meine Freundin wüsste)  

Und Köfis im Eisfach!

Ich denke mal, ich werde eine Angel mit Köfi und eine mit nem dicken Wurm bestücken.

Wäre doch gelacht, wenn ich heute nicht meinen ersten Zander fangen würde. |bla: 

Grüße #h


----------



## naish (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde heute abend mal die 2 stickenden Köfis reinhalten.
> 
> So ab 10 Uhr denke ich lohnt es sich erst. Auf jeden Fall werde ich Fußball schauen und dann los.
> Habe bei wetteronline.de gesehen, dass sich das Wetter bis morgen wieder bessern soll.
> ...


 

liege zwar grad noch auf der couch, aber eine überlegung wäre es schon. muss mal schauen was die freundin sagt. schick mir deine telenr. mal per pm ...

gruss naish


----------



## thefish (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Nach Regen auf Zander*

..... nur so nebenbei. Ich habe schon wieder nix gefangen. Nur einen Biss um 22. 00 Uhr. #q 

Die Anderen Angler haben auch nix gefangen. Egal ob auf Wurm, Leber oder KöFi.

Eine schlimme Nacht ging heute zu Ende. Na ja, vielleicht nächstes WE!

#t


----------

